
Ask HN: What will be the next big tech disrupt? - pal_25
Uber changed transport,whatsapp replaced sms,slack disrupted email etc what do you think will disrupt education or health or energy?
======
dragonbonheur
Making software development as easy as filling out a spreadsheet, scaling from
mobile app to enterprise services applications.

------
Kinnard
Email still seems to be doing fine . . .

